# Ndc Number



## gnewcomb (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to look up NDC numbers?  I don't ever see the medication itself so I can't get it from the package.  So far Google hasn't helped either.  Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 23, 2008)

Try this...fingers crossed.


http://www.fda.gov/cder/ndc/database/default.htm


----------



## aldredsl (Apr 28, 2008)

The NDC is listed in the Physican Desk Reference (PDR) at almost the end of the description.


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's another site that might help; HCPCS to NDC Crosswalk:

http://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/other.nsf/$$ViewTemplate+for+Docs?ReadForm&Other+Medicare+Partners/SADMERC/NDC+to+HCPCS+Crosswalk


 Erica


----------



## cmac (May 22, 2008)

*ndc number*

if not the other references listed in other replies i'd say to contact the vendor or supplier. i have a list of all NDC numbers and what injectables they go to posted in the med room and i have my nurses compare any new orders that come in to that list and if there is a change they tell me. the best and easiest way is to get it off the bottle when it comes in b/c they do change. i think they change based on the maker of the product but i could be wrong on that. if you don't work in the actual office i'd be sure someone from there is supplying you with that info. hope this helps


----------



## rthames052006 (May 23, 2008)

gnewcomb said:


> Does anyone know where to look up NDC numbers?  I don't ever see the medication itself so I can't get it from the package.  So far Google hasn't helped either.  Thanks



Funny this scenario came up this morning for me for the cpt 90633 I went to the medical assistants station and they grabbed me a vial/bottle of the medicine and what do you know it was listed right on the bottle....

But it's nice to know there are other places to reference this, I will have to cut and paste it on my favorites... 

Thanks


----------

